
Portugal’s Example: What Happened After It Decriminalized All Drugs - stared
https://news.vice.com/article/ungass-portugal-what-happened-after-decriminalization-drugs-weed-to-heroin
======
jld89
This is probably the only logical outcome from the drug war.

Continuing the vicious circle of violence and drug prohibition enforcement
will continue to cost enormous amounts of money with little to no benefit
(even harm).

It's overdue for the UN to change drug policy.

~~~
libx
As in everything, to understand the logic of drug prohibition, we have to
follow the money. The money goes out of:

1\. everyone taking drugs that have money to buy them

2\. from their families

3\. from everyone else in the society, as people are robbed by addicted people
that could not afford to buy the drugs by themselves.

The drug money is distributed along a stair of levels which end in a few
people earning a lot of the money of society. These people have the power to
influence politicians, the media, etc, to keep drugs prohibited. Why? Because
when something is prohibited the price of goods is higher. If it was allowed a
free market for drugs (as there is for wine, beer and other beverages) the
price of drugs would drop significantly. And guess what? This is no good for
the drug lords, neither for politicians and other who benefit from the status
quo.

In Portugal half was done. Half remains to be done. Still, a good initiative.

